# Linux for my Zoltac ZBOX-AD04



## theFOoL (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi,

I tried Linux MINT and it ran slow! Now with Windows 10 it ran fine

The thing i noticed is that the CPU/On-board GPU don't want to play Together. Now tried going into the BIOS and setting the Memory for the On-board Graphics to 128MB but still i see the CPU Spike between 70-90%. Also the GPU with the RAM at 1GB it Lagged while scrolling down/up on pages

Now i get more Memory (2x 2GB=4GB) tomorrow and i have 3GB on it already so yeah tell me your thoughts and options


----------



## hellrazor (Jul 5, 2016)

Why did you put linux on a computer with an AMD video card?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah i just realized Linux&AMD Cards don't work together  but i'm back with Windows 10 and 4GB RAM and i'm happy


----------

